# Furnace Blows Cold Air



## flyfisher (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi there
I need some help

I have a 2007 21RS Outback. The furnace used to work fantastic up until this year. Now all it does is blows cold air.

I tried new batteries in the remote, pressed the reset at least 6 times. Still no heat. It blows cold air for about one minute then turns off. I hear clicking like it is trying to start but in the end does not work.
I have now gone so far to pull the heater and take it to my local dealer. They bench tested it and as per them it is just perfect and works very well.

What do I do now? I need a furnace this weekend?
The dealer can not fit me in for at least 2-3 weeks.

Jon


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

What I would do at this point since you have the unit out is turn on the propane and see if you’re getting gas coming out of the line that feed the heater?


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I agree with Scott. Sounds as though you are not getting sufficient gas to the furnace. The gas line could be kinked or clogged from a wasp nest or something. Good luck...where are you going that you will need a furnace in early August? Maybe just small electric heaters will suffice until you have more time to remedy the furnace/lines?


----------



## flyfisher (Aug 22, 2006)

We are going up north, Yukon, Alaska and northwest territories.
Cold at night.

Plugging in is not an option.

I have a 120 watt solar panel on the roof to charge the batteries.

I will turn on the gas and see if it works tonight.
How could a wasp get into a gas line?

Jon


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Come to Arkansas and hope it still blows cold air.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

flyfisher said:


> We are going up north, Yukon, Alaska and northwest territories.
> Cold at night.
> 
> Plugging in is not an option.
> ...


WOW, sounds like a great trip. Wasps, spiders, and other bugs, get into the lines through the furnace inlet (as well as other inlets). It is amazing what they will get into when the camper is in storage. I sandwich a plastic garbage bag between all outside access doors to prevent critters from getting in while in storage. Good luck and let us know what you discover.

Oh, and please do post pictures of your trip upon your return...look forward to seeing them!


----------



## flyfisher (Aug 22, 2006)

I figured it out. It was an air lock in the gas line.
As soon as I got gas coming through the line it started to work perfectly.
Thanks for you help guys.

PS I will post picks upon my return. 6 weeks vacation here I come.
2 days of work left to go and counting.

Jon


----------

